# PLX Ice Report Saturdy 12/23/17



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nimmy: Main Portion is WIDE OPEN, C6 is open.,Campground Bay is Ice Covered., C1 is open.
North: Open
Long: Open

Don't know about OSP


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like the rain took care of the junk ice that was left over. It will have a fresh base layer when it freezes back up.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I’m likin what im seein!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

It’s finally happening


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

lovin life said:


> It’s finally happening


The ice thugs around these parts should think bout the east harbor tourney!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

East Harbor tourney might be a go for this Ice Thug Brad...


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Took a drive around the lakes today after dropping my son off to his mom for Christmas. OSP was frozen uo across the channel and out to the main lake about 75 yards from shore. I have no ice gear or safety equipment, so I didn't venture out. I know that you veterans are chomping at the bit, and will be checking it out better than I can. Most importantly be safe out there and post some pictures of fish on ice. And Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

East reservoir today


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

goodday said:


> View attachment 251558
> East reservoir today


U serous Clark !!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol brad!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes. I live on east


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

goodday said:


> Yes. I live on east


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Getting into single digits and 0 one night the rest of the week. Hope that guy enjoyed his last crusade for a while! I️ think OSP ‘SHOULD’ have 3”+ by Saturday. I’m going somewhere... it’ll be a Friday decision on where but there will be fishable ice somewhere by then I’m predicting


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Getting into single digits and 0 one night the rest of the week. Hope that guy enjoyed his last crusade for a while! I️ think OSP ‘SHOULD’ have 3”+ by Saturday. I’m going somewhere... it’ll be a Friday decision on where but there will be fishable ice somewhere by then I’m predicting


Osp should have 5” by the weekend


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Brrr


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> Brrr
> View attachment 251577


Just look at those temps!!! I️ could not sleep last night thinking about the weekend


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Just look at those temps!!! I️ could not sleep last night thinking about the weekend


I’ll be poking around with my spud later today!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be poking around with my spud later today!


If I know you, you're probably going to start at OSP. Be careful out there.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be poking around with my spud later today!


Wish I️ woulda known, I️ was thinking of taking the drive but don’t like solo. Sent you a PM


----------

